# DIY Irrigation Question



## rayf01 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm in Northern Alberta, Canada. It get's pretty cold here in the winter. I am in the process of designing a simple irrigation system and had a question. Last year I essentially ran this system above ground using PVC stands with the sprinkler head sitting above the ground and connected with regular hoses. Each line was a zone essentially and I connected it manually to the outdoor taps and simply turned them on.

This year I want to run poly 1" lines in the ground as shown, each line will be a zone and the lines will run right to the tap. Then my plan is to run a timer right off the tap and connect the lines to the timer. In theory I'm guessing it should work as it worked with smaller size garden hoses last year. I'm potentially going to run the two single lines off one line from the back as well. Questions as follows:

1. Since the tap will be left on, should I use some type of back flow preventer and what can I use? Is there something that I can have in line with the timer setup?

2. It gets very cold here and I plan on blowing the lines out in the fall with a compressor. Can I go pretty shallow in ground with the lines? Like 6 inches, if I have them blown out for the winter?


----------



## JimboOC (9 mo ago)

Yes, you will need a backflow device. They make them built into hose bibs. But if your are putting in an underground system, why not put valves in also?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@rayf01 I did something very similar to you a few years ago and it worked well until I kept blowing garden hoses (I have high pressure)
This year I re-did and installed all new irrigation. 
As for a back flow preventer this is what I'm using....



As for depths, I rented a trencher, thing was a life saver. Some of my lines are only 6" deep. Where you attach your sprinkler I recommend a swing joint if you plan on driving anything of weight on the lawn.

Where in northern AB are you?


----------



## rayf01 (8 mo ago)

JimboOC said:


> Yes, you will need a backflow device. They make them built into hose bibs. But if your are putting in an underground system, why not put valves in also?


Forgive my lack of knowledge, where would I put the valves and what are they for?



Justmatson said:


> @rayf01 I did something very similar to you a few years ago and it worked well until I kept blowing garden hoses (I have high pressure)
> This year I re-did and installed all new irrigation.
> As for a back flow preventer this is what I'm using....
> 
> ...


Might just rent the trencher then. I am near Edmonton.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

rayf01 said:


> JimboOC said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you will need a backflow device. They make them built into hose bibs. But if your are putting in an underground system, why not put valves in also?
> ...


Irrigation valves are just electronically (24v) controlled valves. If you went that route you would need an irrigation controller, run power wire from the controller to each valve, manifold for valves, It's definitely nice and the way to go but then you have additional cost and labour.

Look into renting a vibrating plow. It does less damage then a trencher. It basically just pulls the pipe under ground.
I went the trencher route because my property is extremely rocky with huge rocks.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Dual check valves (different from double check valves) are not recommended for irrigation system use and many municipalities do not allow you to use them if you are hooked up to city water. You may want to check local code to see what is allowed in your area if you want to hook up the irrigation with a long-term attachment.


----------



## JimboOC (9 mo ago)

Here is a great resource on different type of backflow prevention devices: https://school.sprinklerwarehouse.com/backflow-devices/types-of-backflow-preventers-overview-of-four-common-backflow-preventers/

You will want to ask your building dept. what type is required in your area. If you plan on installing a backflow device, you are pretty close to digging a hole and installing a valve box & valves, and having a proper irrigation system, and you can use your hose bib for a hose.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

My apologies I should have mentioned to check with your local municipality with regards to the type of back flow prevention you are required to have.

My subdivision has its own well and I do not require any type of back flow device at all. I'm using the dual check valve just for piece of mind, as I fertilize pretty heavy.


----------

